# Pup does not seem to want to eat?



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

My wife and I brought home our first GSD puppy this past wed, the breeder we purchased her from feeds her dogs Flint River dog food as well as raw hamburger. All her dogs look amazing and their coats are nice and soft. She feed the puppys this food as well as hamburger until we picked her up and I purchased the same food for her off her recomendation which I trust! However our little girl for some reason will not touch her dry kibble? She eats all her hamburger and I mix a little pumpkin in with it with no problems. Should I be worried that she is not getting everything she needs? Should I look for a new food? My breeder thinks it is just all the new adjustments which makes sense but Im so stressed that she wont eat her dry food! Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!~


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most dogs will pick out the burger over the kibble every time given the choice and a diet of burger and pumpkin is a disaster for a growing puppy if fed for any length of time. I would either just feed the kibble or feed the kibble mixed with a very tiny amount of the burger; just enough flavor the kibble but not pick out. You may want to try another brand of kibble if that doesn't work.

Keep in mind that regularly adding goodies to kibble can be a fast track to a picky eater. Once you get your puppy eating, I would completely cut out adding things to the kibble or adding it only once in a while as a treat.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

you can also try to mix it with a bit of plain yogurt (which will stick to the kibble better) and may soften it a bit. But you probably are dealing with a little bit of homesickness, which can put your baby off her eating schedule.


----------



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

I have heard good things about the F.R.R. brand. I would stick with it. for a while, with a new pup. 
I would not mix kibble and raw, esp in the same meal. I have read a few different times, it is not good because they digest at different speeds and the raw should not sit in the gut as long as it takes kibble to digest. (Some raw-feeders would prob know better.)
Unless I was seriously concerned with the health of the pup, I would put the bowl of kibble down for ten minutes, several times a day, until she ate.
If you were worried she would starve, I would add a little canned dog food to get her interested.

Sheryl


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not mixing the beef with her kibble, she is getting about the one cup of raw beef twice a day that she gulps down, and I have been leaving a bowl of kibble down all day for her to eat. She does not even attempt to eat the kibble. I have tried to hand feed her a piece and she will either refuse it our spit it out and trot off to find a toy. Im so worried about her and just want her to be healthy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is probably just adjusting but why not just switch her over to raw completely? She obviously likes it and it is better for her too! There's a great raw food section on this board.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I was going to say she seems to be telling ya she wants to be a raw poster child!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

"it is not good because they digest at different speeds and the raw should not sit in the gut as long as it takes kibble to digest. "

Sorry, this is an internet myth. There are tons of dogs that get both raw and kibble in the same meal and do just fine.

Two cups of burger a day is a lot for puppy that age! No wonder she's not eating her kibble, she's not hungry. Not only that, but that much burger by itself will totally throw off the amount of nutrition she's getting and can result in malnutrition long term. If you want to feed raw, learn how to do it correctly or else feed kibble by itself or with a little raw added.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I would not leave down a bowl of dry (also known as free feeding). If she were to start eating it, you would probably have trouble housebreaking her. Dogs in general should have a feeding schedule especially the big dogs. We free fed our Yorkies because we knew they'd not overeat either. Some dogs left to free feeding will eat until they make themselves sick. 

Pups need structure and discipline which a feeding schedule and routine will help to give her. 

Depending on the kibble itself feeding just dry *can* be contributor to a dog bloating which could kill her. Bloat can kill VERY fast. Once the symptoms start you might have a hour to get your dog to a vet that can treat bloat, not all can. Often one needs a dedicated emergency vet clinic. If you're not familiar w/bloat I would suggest you get familiar w/it right away. GSDs are one of the 40 or so breeds on the "prone to bloat" list.

You could mix a good quality canned dog food in w/the kibble and feed morn & eve. Make sure at her age you get puppy canned not adult. Before purchasing any food I always check the graded dog food list which you can find by Googling "grade your dog food" and similar phrases. 

If you don't want to go straight raw you might want to consider a dehydrated raw. There are at least 3 out there that I'm familiar with - EasyRaw made by OnlyNaturalPet, The Honest Kitchen and Sojo's which is what our dogs eat plus we add meat. I would first read up on these to make sure they are ok to give to puppies and I think Honest Kitchen might even have a variety for puppies but I don't know for sure.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

Free feeding vs scheduled feeding is a life long debate. Raw vs commercial has certaining become another great debate.

there are many articles on the web about the pros and cons of free feeding, especially puppies. Hundreds of opinions.

free feeding kibble vs scheduled feeding and bloat. there are so many articles out there about bloat and what causes it and what prevents it. don't feed kibble with fat, don't feed kibble with grain, free feeding, scheduled feeding, etc

Deep chested dogs are all prone to bloat. Two if the major causes, as I have studied it, are when a dog drinks lots of water or lots of food and goes out and exercises or plays hard. I realize that is not the ONLY reason/cause/time. With free feeding they have the opportunity to eat when hungry, small serviing at a time and are not afraid that their food will not be there when they are hungry. I have free fed my dogs (pugs, St. Bernards, GSD, cockers) for the last 40 years and the only over weight ones, had a hyroid issue before we tested for it. 

I think with most puppies there is an adjustment period. Especially if they are going to homes where there are no other dogs and they are used to their litter.

She will come around when a routine has been established


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like she is getting too much ground beef and is not hungry! Keep in mind that if all she is eating is the ground beef you are not feeding a balanced diet. This will be detrimental to her in the long term without the proper calcium/phosphorus ratio. What if you really, really mix in the burger with the kibble...that way she cannot separate the two?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Grind or crush the Flint River into small pieces then blend it with the hamburger - like meat loaf. Be sure to have a lot of fresh water for drinking too. If possible, I would feed the pup three times per day in equal feedings.

A "simple" raw diet that is cost effective can be found under the heading of Prey Model Raw Diet. It is primarily a "meat, bone, organ" type diet.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

We were having an issue w/ our pup eating too. I started taking the bowl up if she doesn't eat it. She seems not to be too interested in the morning. She gets hungry during the day, I put the food down, she chomps it up quick. 

It seems she's eating more this way instead of grazing all day long.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe this will be of some help to you. Try making the dry kibble more palatable. What has worked here is adding things to the kibble that enhances the flavor and smells really good. The water from tuna or salmon, some chicken broth, the no salt added kind, little bit of gravy from dinner. Does she like yogurt or cottage cheese? Adding just enough to coat the kibble and stir it all up. You could also add a few tablespoons of a good canned dog food and do the same.

If she gets enough hamburger to satisfy her hunger she will hold out for the next hamburger meal! 

My concerns for you would be with her growing properly. She cannot do this by just eating hamburger alone. 

There is much controversy with free feeding also. In my experience it is much easier to potty train by scheduling meals. They eat then they potty shortly there after. That is hard to do and takes longer to accomplish with free feeding. If your pup is having trouble with gaining or loosing weight, free feeding makes it hard to regulate either way. One really needs to know how much they are consuming. Break her meals down into 3-4 meals for now.

The rule of thumb is 25 percent of their meal can be raw or canned or extra, 75 percent kibble. They need to get the proper nutrients from the kibble.

Everyone has given great advice, try some things and see what works for you and your new baby. Oh and I have never met a GS that didn't want to not have a raw diet, or at least some of it be raw. My guy holds out for the meat too. He has since day one!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Another trick is to take something he like hotdog and put it all into a ziplock baggie. Then microwave for about 15 seconds and the smell of the hotdog will be all over the kibble.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and keep it coming! It sounds like I should not be to worried just yet, and maybe once she gets more familiar with what she is supposed to be doing she will start to eat? I have always thought about feeding her raw and maybe that would be a good way to go? Until I can learn about how to prepare each meal is there some premade ones that will have everything she needs? Another option would be to try another dry food? Maybe she just does not like the flint river? I have tried to trick her a time or two and feed a piece as a treat and she wont even put it her mouth most times, the times she does she spits it out. I tried soaking it in warm water to make it softer and still nothing. I just want my little girl to be happy and healthy!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Don't worry! My pup right now did the same thing when he was between 2-3 months. He just didn't want to eat and he did lose weight but I held it out. I would set the food down and wait a good 10minutes, if he didn't eat, to bad. We'll try the next meal. He did this for a good month and would only pick at his food then turn away. I also wouldn't feed him any treats, that was hard because I couldn't do any training. 

Now, at 6 months, he SCREAMS for his food. He's knocked down a lot of food bowls and was happy to clean them up.... I know better now by putting them much higher, lol. He grew out of the, "I don't want to eat" phase and now can't get enough food. He acts like he's starving if you were to hear him.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

If you are going to use the ground beef, I'd just mix it in as if you were using canned food. Mix it up really well so she can't really just eat the beef. It sounds like she is holding out for the good stuff! I would make sure she is getting something other than just the beef like Lisa posted because she needs to have a properly balanced diet. There is lots of good info on this site if you want to go completely to raw food, otherwise I have heard good things about the brand you are using.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Om man! I gotta "picky" puppy 5mos old...makes me crazy.
I stopped "doctoring" up her food now....she gets it offered, if she snubs it, she gets nothing till next feeding. It took a few days...but now she eats well.
She eats EVO Red Meat.
What a pain in the butt it can be!
Best of luck!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crhuertaOm man! I gotta "picky" puppy 5mos old
> 
> She eats EVO Red Meat.


is that a gsd puppy you are feeding EVO? i have to say (and Natura reps will tell you this themselves) that EVO is specifically NOT designed for large breed pups and does not have the proper mineral content to encourage slow growth that our pups need.

this is not my opinion alone on this. GSD pups should not be eating EVO.

if you are talking about a small breed pup, disregard my post.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

In 20+ years...I have never fed a "Large Breed Puppy Food"....designed? for slow growth.
When babies, they eat a weaning diet.....5mos to 12mos...reg puppy & adult. 12mos+ adult or performance.
The puppy's feed is RC Baby Dog & EVO Red Meat.
I know people have their personal ideas regarding "Puppies" and food, growth.......don't care to debate or dispute anything....what ever one feels confortable with.
Robin


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

there really is no debate. innova EVO has calcium levels that are in the range that research has proven to cause skeletal growth abnormalities. it is the reason Innova reps warn against feeding it to large breed pups.

if you are comfortable feeding EVO to a gsd pup...then i dont know what to say except good luck.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

...and i agree a food labelled "large breed puppy" is not necessary when there are plenty of adult foods that have the proper mineral/nutrient levels for our pups. there are just some foods that go to the other end of the scale with more excess mineral/nutrient levels and were never meant for large breed pups. EVO and quite a few other grainless foods fall into that category.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Roxy,
We actually mix the RC Baby dog with 1/2 cup of Evo....because she was so picky.
I really like the EVO products......but I haven't fed it long enough to several dogs, to make a "personal opinion" about it long term or not.
Our regimin for feeding is different for some people.....
When I have time a little later......I will post what we do step by step....please feel free to give me your opinion....
I always like input....whether I agree or not.
Robin


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

the RC Baby dog has much lower Ca levels (maximum is 1.25%, i think), so that would certainly lower the overall Ca intake when mixed with the high Ca EVO. 

i think EVO is a terrific food as well for dogs that are done growing, but it seems that mixing it with a lower Calcium food would eliminate much of the risk of too much calcium in the diet.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi again Roxy,
We actually use 3 brands of dog food total.
We start puppies weaning on Goats milk, egg yolks, baby rice cereal(no iron), baby jar meat (veal, chicken, lamb) lil Karo syrup & add either ground beef or ground chicken/turkey, as they get get around the 5 wk age. We then add the RC Baby dog with the "gruel", and slowly make it a feeding of meat & RC.
From about 8 weeks till...6mos(normally) RC Puppy & meat.
6mos to 12mos...combo of RC, Adult & meat.
12mos+ Adult/Performance...meat & bones(occasionally) mostly-2X weekly.
We use National Competition X-Tra, Performance....RC Baby dog or Puppy.....EVO Red Meat.(just started using EVO) because of 2 dogs.
We have tried many, many brands of dog food over the years.....I had Dobies & Rotts, before I married Carlos.
National is not grain free, and it does have corn. But I can honestly say...it has been great! ...and we only use the formulas mentioned.
So...thats it! My crazy life in feeding!
Robin


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh....lil Salsa gets the RC & 1/2 cup of EVO.....because she is soooo picky.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: crhuertaHi again Roxy,
> We actually use 3 brands of dog food total.
> We start puppies weaning on Goats milk, egg yolks, baby rice cereal(no iron), baby jar meat (veal, chicken, lamb) lil Karo syrup & add either ground beef or ground chicken/turkey, as they get get around the 5 wk age. We then add the RC Baby dog with the "gruel", and slowly make it a feeding of meat & RC.
> From about 8 weeks till...6mos(normally) RC Puppy & meat.
> ...


ah, my head would be spinning with all that. it seems to work for your crew so thats great.


----------

